# Fifa 15 und 2 Monitore



## fastrx (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich habe gerade meinen zweiten Bildschirm eingeschaltet und nebenher noch was laufen lassen.
Beide Monitore sind die selben inkl. der Auflösung. <-- Falls es wichtig ist

Starte Fifa das auch in den Optionen als Vollbild eingestellt ist. 
Das Spiel startet im Vollbild und wenn die Sprachauswahl kommt springt es in den Fenstermodus.

Hat jemand von euch noch so ein Phänomen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Hast du mal ALT+ENTER gedrückt, ob es dann wieder Vollbild wird?


----------

